# What do u take on holiday for hypos?



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 10, 2009)

hey all,

Just wondered what u lot take with u on holiday to overcome a hypo??
are u aloud to take glucose tablets on board or do the airport people check them incase there drugs or somethin lol 

ta.


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

last year i have to bin all the lucozade maybe they will askyou to eat the tablet to prove that they are edible and not drugs i have to do it with grahams milk


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

id say jelly babies or fruit pastiles
 take sandwiches, crisps, cereal bars and a couple of bits of fruit (non-messy stuff, so oranges are out...), but lots of other people take pasta salads, . . Just remember that liquids are out, so no tubs of hummous, etc., and you'll want either to buy a drink airside or remember to take an empty water/juice bottle through (if you declare it as empty it's allowed) to fill up with water in the bathrooms. Airport prices are fairly high so I almost always take my own stuff.


----------



## aymes (Jun 10, 2009)

You should be fine with glucose tablets, I think the main issue with planes is liquids so juices etc are out as you can't take enough on to treat a hypo. Not sure where glucogel comes in to it though, is a gel classed as a liquid by security....??? Sure someone on here will know!


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

You may need permission to carry liquid medicines onto the aircraft, which is why some  recommend anyone prone to low blood sugar carry glucose tablets instead of gel. It may seem silly to carry glucose since there is food available on the plane, but flight attendants aren't always allowed to come to your assistance. If it works for you, a candy bar may also work


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> You may need permission to carry liquid medicines onto the aircraft, which is why some recommend anyone prone to low blood sugar carry glucose tablets instead of gel. It may seem silly to carry glucose since there is food available on the plane, but flight attendants aren't always allowed to come to your assistance. If it works for you, a candy bar may also work


 
This is where the generic letter from your GP also comes in handy, stating you're a diabetic, needing to carry insulins, needles and other medication for your diabetes.

The gel is in a sealed container and it should fall within the limit for the transportation of liquids.

One point with your letter, try to get a generic 'to whom it may concern' and with no date - then it can be used time and time again.

You can of course buy juices etc airside, airport shops (WH Smiths etc) do tend to be more on a par with high street shops now, its when you're on the budget airlines that you get ripped off with their sky high prices!


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

Einstein said:


> This is where the generic letter from your GP also comes in handy, stating you're a diabetic, needing to carry insulins, needles and other medication for your diabetes.



i know of some body in sydney who forgot this note and fainted at the other end of her journey,all she needed was her insulin but it had been confiscated, she was rushed to hosipital it was touch and go but she did pull through, so its really important to get this letter


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

i had glucogel in graham bag and i did not have any problem but i fly to spain maybe is different if you fly to the US example?


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> i had glucogel in graham bag and i did not have any problem but i fly to spain maybe is different if you fly to the US example?


 
So long as it's sealed, airport security in the UK is regardless where in the world you are flying to.


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry but we don't fly alot we usually drive on holiday in europe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 11, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> sorry but we don't fly alot we usually drive on holiday in europe


 
Always a pleasure. 

I'm trying to find out what I need to fly while taking controlled substances with me, got a feeling a textphone conversation to a chum in the Home Office is coming up soon, think I just need a letter from my GP stating that I am prescribed these items.


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 11, 2009)

Those glucojuices are less than 100mls so should be ok to take them through. I will be taking glucose tablets with me. I'm going to take some of those little packs of raisens and cereal bars with me for whilst i am there. I am going all inclusive but might need some hypo snacks at night. 

When and where are you going? I go on Sunday and I'm so excited!


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2009)

Where are you off to nikki


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 11, 2009)

Menorca and I can't wait!


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2009)

how long you away for 
have a brill time


----------



## bev (Jun 11, 2009)

Nikki, have a great holiday! Where do you get the glucojuice from - i was looking in boots yesterday and i couldnt find them?Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 11, 2009)

I got the glucojuice in boots but i have only found it in the large stores, not my local one. 

Thanks, I will be away for a week, don't miss me too much lol!


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2009)

lolol im sure we will


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

I took a good selection, jelly babies etc, and lots of high carb cereal bars.
Also took some energy drink powder to mix up when out there. I took far too much, but felt better for it!

Enjoy your break.


----------



## pingu36dd (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hypo Treatments*

I have travelled in Europe and America and packed dextrose or lucozade tablets in my hand luggage and suitcase.  So far, I have never been asked to eat one to prove they are not drugs.

I also take a stash of cereal bars both in hand luggage and suitcase just in case of hypos.  However I know I can always buy something sweet and substantial to bring back up my blood sugar where I'm going - full fat coke, orange juice etc etc.

One thing I must get organized is find out the brand names for my insulin in the different countries.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

I got the names of insulin when i went away by contacting Novo Nordisk (I'm on levemir & novorapid) It took them a few days but they sent me a letter with all info I could need, I'd contact them 2 weeks before the next time I travel to somewhere slightly obscur! I also asked DUK the same question and they sent me a letter with the name of the nearest associated organisation, and a holiday guide to a country nearby, they didn't have one for where i was going!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 11, 2009)

ok so i should be ok with taking glucose tablets in my hand luggage?

will i be aloud to put other packets in my suitcase so i got some for throughout the week of my hol??? I got the clinic in two weeks so gonna see If i can get the gel. 

Btw, why do u check the brand names for insulin? jsut wondered and will i need too ?? just dont want to miss anythin out before i go lol

Im off to Costa Del Sol for a week on the 3rd of July  xxx


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 11, 2009)

Einstein said:


> This is where the generic letter from your GP also comes in handy, stating you're a diabetic, needing to carry insulins, needles and other medication for your diabetes.
> 
> The gel is in a sealed container and it should fall within the limit for the transportation of liquids.
> 
> ...



Do I just make an appointment with my doctor to get a letter or do I contact a nurse at the diabetic clinic first??


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 11, 2009)

and also see when i take my insulin in my hang luggage will the air hostess take it off me and keep it until i need it or will i be aloud to keep it?? and are you aloud to check your blood suagr on the plane if u need too?


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2009)

i cant answer your recent post there but i do wish you a great time on your hols hun x


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 11, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i cant answer your recent post there but i do wish you a great time on your hols hun x




aww thanks


----------



## Einstein (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd suggest trying to get your doctor to write the note, always easier with officials when they see its from the Doctor and not a nurse...

As for handing over your insulin, there is no need to tell them you're diabetic or hand anything over, its safe to go as hand luggage by security, its therefore safe to be with you on the plane.

Just relax, do as you'd normally do and enjoy your flight and holiday!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> and also see when i take my insulin in my hang luggage will the air hostess take it off me and keep it until i need it or will i be aloud to keep it?? and are you aloud to check your blood suagr on the plane if u need too?



I got my letter to take sharps on board from my DSN but it had to be signed and stamped by my GP.

Make sure you carry all your insulin & needles, testing kit etc with you in hand luggage, incase you loose your luggage (I hope you don't) or the temperature in the hold is very cold or hot. They shouldn't take anything off you at all.

Lots of us here have chatted before, and I'd be amazed if you are asked about any of your gear you take with you.

I'd take food in your luggage as well as some in your hand luggage too.

Enjoy the sun! (V. jealous!)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

Have a great time Loz ,


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Have a great time Loz ,



Aww Fanks my dear 

and guess wot??? I was at the boyzone concert lastnight and seeen Mr Ronan Keating


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 13, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I'd suggest trying to get your doctor to write the note, always easier with officials when they see its from the Doctor and not a nurse...
> 
> As for handing over your insulin, there is no need to tell them you're diabetic or hand anything over, its safe to go as hand luggage by security, its therefore safe to be with you on the plane.
> 
> Just relax, do as you'd normally do and enjoy your flight and holiday!



klkl ta mucho


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 14, 2009)

How do u lot dispose of your needles and things on holiday?

do u take a sharps bin with you ??

ta.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 14, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> How do u lot dispose of your needles and things on holiday?
> 
> do u take a sharps bin with you ??
> 
> ta.


 
What I do in Corfu is put them in a suitable container, a sharps bin packed in your hold luggage and just before the end of the holiday asked a pharmacist in a nearby town if he could dispose of them, I have on occassion been charged a few euros, usually nothing at all.

There is also a useful gadget for clipping the end off needles, called the BD Safeclip not too good for lances as I think the needles are too thick, however, for your pen needles you're then left with a small clipper (sealed) with all the needle tips in and the body of the pen needle without the sharp needle - therefore, putting them in a coke can for disposal in the waste isn't a bio-hazzard. You can get these on prescription, or buy them over the counter for a few pounds. Assuming they are still available..

Of course you need to consider local laws etc regarding the disposal of such items, so a spare sharps bin you take with you and bring back with you might be the only option - don't forget it can go in the hold, not as hand luggage.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> How do u lot dispose of your needles and things on holiday?
> 
> do u take a sharps bin with you ??
> 
> ta.



I just put them in like a pencil case, or small bag, and put in sharps when got home.

Or get the little thing that lets you snap the sharp bit off so you can throw the rest away, they can hold thousands of sharps and are only 3 inches long or so.

Ask your gp/nurse/chemist, I got mine at the begining from nurse.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

Im on the diabetes uk website looking at the travelling with diabetes page and it says that if you become unwell I will need to tell the doctor the generic name and not just the brand name of my insulin. What does it mean by generic??

I use novorpid and lantus...


ta


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Im on the diabetes uk website looking at the travelling with diabetes page and it says that if you become unwell I will need to tell the doctor the generic name and not just the brand name of my insulin. What does it mean by generic??
> 
> I use novorpid and lantus...
> 
> ...



Sorry I don't know, I've just looked at the letter I got sent from novo Nordisk (they produce novorapid) and they didn't give me the generic name, but said the local name in Morocco is also novorapid. I don't know who produces Lantus. Maybe worth contacting novo nordisk & makers of lantus, and asking them for the info for where you are going?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

klkl i shall phone novo nordisk and find out more info 

Are you aloud to take your needles with your hand luggage??


----------



## Einstein (Jun 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> klkl i shall phone novo nordisk and find out more info
> 
> Are you aloud to take your needles with your hand luggage??


 
Yes, you can carry needles in your hand luggage, I'd suggest a reasonable quantity in a bag, then a box in your suitcase.

That way you have enough needles until you can get more if your case is lost or parted company from you for any period of time.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yes, you can carry needles in your hand luggage, I'd suggest a reasonable quantity in a bag, then a box in your suitcase.
> 
> That way you have enough needles until you can get more if your case is lost or parted company from you for any period of time.



Klkl Thanks


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

where do u get batteries for your blood meters??

do the shops sell them or will I contact my manufacturer??


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry I don't know, I've just looked at the letter I got sent from novo Nordisk (they produce novorapid) and they didn't give me the generic name, but said the local name in Morocco is also novorapid. I don't know who produces Lantus. Maybe worth contacting novo nordisk & makers of lantus, and asking them for the info for where you are going?



Klkl, so do I just phone and ask for the generic names of my insulin??

Just wondering aswell, Why do we need to know this ? lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> where do u get batteries for your blood meters??
> 
> do the shops sell them or will I contact my manufacturer??


 
Manufacturer - they're free - well, thanks to the NHS paying over the odds for the test strips


----------



## Einstein (Jun 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Im on the diabetes uk website looking at the travelling with diabetes page and it says that if you become unwell I will need to tell the doctor the generic name and not just the brand name of my insulin. What does it mean by generic??
> 
> I use novorpid and lantus...
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

Generic names as needed, they are needed as these are the none-localised/marketing names for the insulins, as they could change country to country.

NovoRapid is 'insulin aspart'

Lantus is 'insulin glargene' by Aventis Pharam


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hi,
> 
> Generic names as needed, they are needed as these are the none-localised/marketing names for the insulins, as they could change country to country.
> 
> ...



Einstein,

As you seem to be such a well informed chap, do you know the generic name for levemir, then I'll make of note of them for future ref.

Cheers 

Rossi


----------



## Einstein (Jun 15, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Einstein,
> 
> As you seem to be such a well informed chap, do you know the generic name for levemir, then I'll make of note of them for future ref.
> 
> ...


 
Rossi,

Here you are: insulin detemir

Cheers,

David


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Rossi,
> 
> Here you are: insulin detemir
> 
> ...



Thanks just going to pop it in my little diabetic book!!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hi,
> 
> Generic names as needed, they are needed as these are the none-localised/marketing names for the insulins, as they could change country to country.
> 
> ...



So do i just keep a note of this and i wont need to phone up now??


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Manufacturer - they're free - well, thanks to the NHS paying over the odds for the test strips



ok so where do i get the batteries from then ??

Will i phone up freestyle and ask?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> ok so where do i get the batteries from then ??
> 
> Will i phone up freestyle and ask?



Hey you're nearly ready for your hols! I bet your looking forward to it!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> ok so where do i get the batteries from then ??
> 
> Will i phone up freestyle and ask?



Try the manufacturer's website, they often have a free order page for batteries - you will probably need to register your meter first so find the serial number (usually on the back of the meter). Or phone them, if it's easier!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 15, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hey you're nearly ready for your hols! I bet your looking forward to it!!



Hiya, Yep I am indeed, will be nice to get away for a bit 

you off anywhere nice this year ??


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 15, 2009)

you off anywhere nice loz????


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 16, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> you off anywhere nice loz????



Costa Del Sol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Costa Del Sol



lol cool  well i hope you have a fab time


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 16, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Hiya, Yep I am indeed, will be nice to get away for a bit
> 
> you off anywhere nice this year ??



Maybe see some family up your way (well north of the border!) and a camping trip to the peak district! So well jealous of your imminent trip!

PS what does "klkl" mean! these abbreviations making me feel old! Just thought is it cool, cool?


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 17, 2009)

I have learned so much from this site and I have only been on here a few hours.  I had no idea about not being able to take lucozade on an aeroplane.  I haven't flown since being diabetic or the new restrictions. Thanks to all for the knowledge.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Maybe see some family up your way (well north of the border!) and a camping trip to the peak district! So well jealous of your imminent trip!
> 
> PS what does "klkl" mean! these abbreviations making me feel old! Just thought is it cool, cool?



 lol yes thats what it means soz lol  
you cant be that old, cause u knew what it meant anyway hehe


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

what about flight socks??

do they need to be worn ??

my flight is about 2-2 and a half hours 

ta.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 17, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> what about flight socks??
> 
> do they need to be worn ??
> 
> ...



they are only really of any use on long haul flights. so i wouldnt bother with them just remember to move your feet around a bit and maybe have a walk up and down a couple of times to


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> what about flight socks??
> 
> do they need to be worn ??
> 
> ...



I was told flight socks were bad for diabetics as they restrict circulation. I don't think you'd need them on a short flight like that though


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

kk thanks all


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> lol yes thats what it means soz lol
> you cant be that old, cause u knew what it meant anyway hehe



klkl

you're too kind!

Now get on that plane!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

tryin to get rid of me :O and there was me being nice to you


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> tryin to get rid of me :O and there was me being nice to you



!! now then, I wasn't trying to get rid of you! But  I bet you are looking forward to the holiday, with all this prep!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> !! now then, I wasn't trying to get rid of you! But  I bet you are looking forward to the holiday, with all this prep!



Lol Im only kiddin mr rossi mac  I am indeed  lol just wantin to make sure im all sorted  since ur all experts hehe


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

expert? me? Nah!

enjoy your trip, whenever you go!


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

have a good trip loz x


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> have a good trip loz x



Fanks steph


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Fanks steph



oooooooo nobody spelt my name like that in yonks


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oooooooo nobody spelt my name like that in yonks



 Lol oopsies its because my cousin spells her name like that  

sowwi Steff


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 21, 2009)

just wondered if you lot phone the airport your flying from to tell them about your diabetes and ask about the security there or do u just wait until you get to the airport and then find out what happens...

ta.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 21, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> just wondered if you lot phone the airport your flying from to tell them about your diabetes and ask about the security there or do u just wait until you get to the airport and then find out what happens...
> 
> ta.



I've only flown the once, and from that experience and what others have said on this here forum I wouldn't bother, other than to put your mind at rest.

I mentioned it at check in, passport control, and security check, each time they didn't want to here me talk, couldn't care less! So next time I won't mention it at all, but I will have my sharps letter at the ready if anyone mentions it. Actually I probably would still mention it at check in, as they normally ask.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 21, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> just wondered if you lot phone the airport your flying from to tell them about your diabetes and ask about the security there or do u just wait until you get to the airport and then find out what happens...
> 
> ta.


 

Just turn up, have the letter packed from your GP packed with your medication - have it all in one container in your hand luggage.

If they ask you if you have anything, just say you're a diabetic and you have your medication. If they want to know more, see more or check it out they will ask you.

I've flown a couple of hundred times since using insulin and haven't once been asked any questions, searched or anything. I might even find the letter from my GP is empty!

Have the information they will need, but don't complicate things, just present what they want to see.

Pack as much as possible a couple of days before, ideally make a checklist, tick it off as you go.

Get to the airport with plenty of time, park the car, check-in, get through security and have a great flight and holiday.

By doing everything to a check list and as far in advance as possible, getting there with time to spare you only need to worry about waiting for the plane


----------



## rubymurry (Jun 21, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> hey all,
> 
> Just wondered what u lot take with u on holiday to overcome a hypo??
> are u aloud to take glucose tablets on board or do the airport people check them incase there drugs or somethin lol
> ...



Well I have been a little miffed when I have had to leave my lucozade in the bin for not allowed. However, as soon as you are through bag check and passport control, there are shops in the departure lounge, where you can purchase lucozade ( W H Smith). However you can always take your usual glucose tablets, which are always a handy thing to have. All the times I have travelled, there has not been a real problem re not having the glucose needed. I find that even the small packets of sugar served with tea/coffee, have sometimes been just the thing that I need!!! If you need to take glucagon injection, again, no problem. As long as you have the necessary letter to cover you, re being a diabetic, I'm sure all will be fine. I go out to Spain quite alot, and have never encountered problems.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for all your advice


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 22, 2009)

hey all,

see when you put your insulin and needles and meter etc in your hand luggage, do you need to put it all in a clear bag??? or does it matter if its just chucked in your hand luggage bag?? 

ta.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a link to the official British government webpage for airport security / hand luggage. http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Publictransport/AirtravelintheUK/DG_078179

"You are allowed to bring medical equipment if it is essential for your journey. The equipment will be screened separately and must be accompanied by supporting documentation from a qualified medical professional, such as a letter from your doctor." In practice, all the times I've flown with insulin, blood glucose meter etc, it's gone through the normal X ray machine, inside my hand luggage, and not received any further attention, but I do carry a GP's letter in case I'm ever asked.


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 22, 2009)

Just got back from holiday yesterday and I told them before my bag went through xray that it had insulin needles in it, they weren't bothered. My medic-alert did set the alarm off so got frisked  

Only had the 1 hypo whilst there after misjudging my dinner insulin and just had some glucose tablets


----------



## Einstein (Jun 22, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Just got back from holiday yesterday and I told them before my bag went through xray that it had insulin needles in it, they weren't bothered. My medic-alert did set the alarm off so got frisked
> 
> Only had the 1 hypo whilst there after misjudging my dinner insulin and just had some glucose tablets


 
Hi Nikki,

Pretty much my experience, hope the frisking wasn't visibly too enjoyable  They aren't allowed to do anything that could cause pleasure...

Hope you had a great time, its so easy when eating out not to know how much insulin to take and then of course the heat as well to account for.

My last holiday hypo was after a day at Aqualand where I did every ride three times - once with each of the kids and a few with my other half - those steps in that heat catches up soon!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 22, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Just got back from holiday yesterday and I told them before my bag went through xray that it had insulin needles in it, they weren't bothered. My medic-alert did set the alarm off so got frisked
> 
> Only had the 1 hypo whilst there after misjudging my dinner insulin and just had some glucose tablets



aww did you have a nice time ???  where did you go???? 

Im doing a 1:10 ratio the now for the carb counting, but how will I know what amount of insulin to take while abroad?? Im going to spain so will the packaging be in spanish and what about eating out at restaurants?? any advice???

ta.


----------



## katie (Jun 22, 2009)

Einstein said:


> hope the frisking wasn't visibly too enjoyable


----------



## Einstein (Jun 22, 2009)

katie said:


>


 
Where did that come from?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL at the face


----------



## katie (Jun 22, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Where did that come from?



haha it's from another forum i used to go on


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 23, 2009)

I always ate in the hospital restaurant as it was included so don't know about the packaging information. the translation for carbohydrate in spanish is carbohidrato though.
I worked my doses out by eyeballing my plate and kinda guessing from experience how much. It was a chalenge at times as I sometimes had rice, potato, pasta and bread on my plate at the same meal.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 23, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I always ate in the hospital restaurant as it was included so don't know about the packaging information. the translation for carbohydrate in spanish is carbohidrato though.
> I worked my doses out by eyeballing my plate and kinda guessing from experience how much. It was a chalenge at times as I sometimes had rice, potato, pasta and bread on my plate at the same meal.


 
?? Is hospital food anywhere in the world edible?


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> ?? Is hospital food anywhere in the world edible?



opps  that was meant to say hotel not hospital lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 23, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> opps  that was meant to say hotel not hospital lol


 
Phew!!! I am so glad Nikki!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I always ate in the hospital restaurant as it was included so don't know about the packaging information. the translation for carbohydrate in spanish is carbohidrato though.
> I worked my doses out by eyeballing my plate and kinda guessing from experience how much. It was a chalenge at times as I sometimes had rice, potato, pasta and bread on my plate at the same meal.




right ok thanks  did u need to reduce your insulin intake on hol aswell???


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Im on the diabetes uk website looking at the travelling with diabetes page and it says that if you become unwell I will need to tell the doctor the generic name and not just the brand name of my insulin. What does it mean by generic??
> 
> I use novorpid and lantus...
> 
> ...



Hey

I actually live in Spain, Nr Alicante.

NovoRapid and Lantus are both called the same here.  I use a NovoRapid Flexpen and Lantus Solostar (formerly Optiset).

Note that if you were to have any major problems as a last resort you can purchase both insulin and test strips from pretty much any local farmacia (pharmacy) although it would be full retail price.

If you need any info shoot me a email info@diabetesinspain.com


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> right ok thanks  did u need to reduce your insulin intake on hol aswell???



It's pretty warm here now and I find even now when it hots up a little that insulin delivery is somewhat quicker than it is in say april/may.

The heat does speed up the absorption of insulin so take and check regulary until you have sussed it for yourself.

I'm sure you will figure it out pretty quickly (have some sugar handy  )


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeinspain said:


> Hey
> 
> I actually live in Spain, Nr Alicante.
> 
> ...



aww really  thats a great help !! thanks alot


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeinspain said:


> It's pretty warm here now and I find even now when it hots up a little that insulin delivery is somewhat quicker than it is in say april/may.
> 
> The heat does speed up the absorption of insulin so take and check regulary until you have sussed it for yourself.
> 
> I'm sure you will figure it out pretty quickly (have some sugar handy  )



aww thanks  do you carb count? what about countin carbs on packaging??

and where do u keep your blood meter and strips??


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't really carb count *** hand slapped  ***
Although most spanish packaging is clear.  Once you know what you are looking for.

Carbs = Hidratos de Carbono
Sugar = Azucar/Azucares

With regards to meter & strips.  These are kept in the house, away from direct sunlight and thats about it.  New unused strips are stored in a small locker/cabinet in my lounge..


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeinspain said:


> I don't really carb count *** hand slapped  ***
> Although most spanish packaging is clear.  Once you know what you are looking for.
> 
> Carbs = Hidratos de Carbono
> ...



aww right, well thanks  do u know if the weather is going to be hot next week there?? lol


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> aww right, well thanks  do u know if the weather is going to be hot next week there?? lol


It's pretty warm now @ 9.40pm approx 78?

I would imagine that it will be very pleasant for you next week?  Where are you heading?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeinspain said:


> It's pretty warm now @ 9.40pm approx 78?
> 
> I would imagine that it will be very pleasant for you next week?  Where are you heading?



belamedena if thats how u say it


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

just wanted to ask you all, If you drink alot on holiday or do u tend to stay off the drink because of heat etc ??

ta


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> belamedena if thats how u say it


Ha ha close enough..  Here is a decent weather site for the next 15 days or so..
http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|ES|SP001|Benalm%E1dena&metric=1

I'm sure you will have decent weather and a great time


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeinspain said:


> Ha ha close enough..  Here is a decent weather site for the next 15 days or so..
> http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|ES|SP001|Benalm%E1dena&metric=1
> 
> I'm sure you will have decent weather and a great time




fanks  lets hope i get a suntan !!

are u from the uk?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 23, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> just wanted to ask you all, If you drink alot on holiday or do u tend to stay off the drink because of heat etc ??
> 
> ta



Good question loz!!

Well you'r'e on holiday so you wanna let your hair down and relax, right?

So do it, but have things in place, make sure people around you know, and test more often, as mikeinspain said heat works differently.

My only hol since diagnosis (sob sob) I wont say how much I drank, but when thinking about it now, not good, but I was testing very regularly!

It's boring but be sensible, or prepared at least!


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> fanks  lets hope i get a suntan !!
> 
> are u from the uk?


Yep, originally from Bristol, been here for 7 years now.

Alcohol good question, heat combined with stronger booze, bigger measures and by far later nights( eg: not going out until midnight) provides a challenging time.

I would say this, Know your limits and make sure if you are holudaying with people that  they know what to do if the s**t hits th proverbial fan..

Once thing for certain is that getting some decent food late in the night, early morning is pretty easy, so if you feel the need for a couple of snacks to keep you going then you should be ok.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeinspain said:


> Yep, originally from Bristol, been here for 7 years now.
> 
> Alcohol good question, heat combined with stronger booze, bigger measures and by far later nights( eg: not going out until midnight) provides a challenging time.
> 
> ...



Kool  thanks for your advice  you've been a great help


----------



## mikeinspain (Jun 23, 2009)

No problem..  Have a great time!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 28, 2009)

Just wondered if any of you, once u get to ur hotel, do u tell the people at reception that ur diabetic??? 

and also how do u keep your blood meter from getting too hot if u take it with u on days out and stuff on hol ?? 

ta.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 28, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Just wondered if any of you, once u get to ur hotel, do u tell the people at reception that ur diabetic???
> 
> and also how do u keep your blood meter from getting too hot if u take it with u on days out and stuff on hol ??
> 
> ta.



I haven't told anyone, but if it makes you feel better go for it.

Might be worth looking at manufaturers website or the oinstruction manual about working temperatures of the blood meter, although I doubt you'll be that hot! If unsure put it in one of you frio bags? 

The bigger issue maybe the small particles of sand if you a beach bum!!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 28, 2009)

what sore of medical id should i take or does it matter if i dont take any ??


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 28, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> what sore of medical id should i take or does it matter if i dont take any ??



Hmm, no idea sorry! Take what ever you've got!?


----------



## aw2110 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, I travel all the time and I have not had any problems with food taken through security eg sandwiches etc. Take some cereal bars with you just in case the meal if they serve on board is not suitable or non existent or too pricey!  Ditch all liquids before security but once you have been through you can take water and juices onboard.  Most security are OK with insulin and needles when you tell them they are in your bag though some will ask for a doctors letter to confirm your condition. If they do stop your bags to check just explain what you have and don't worry. Most security people are fine when you tell them you have diabetes.  I have only had 1 experience when the security lady was a bit funny with my Frio packed insulin but I'm pretty sure they are all trained to understand medical problems.  I hope this helps you.


----------



## aw2110 (Jun 29, 2009)

I always have a supply of sandwich bags with me to keep used needles and test strips out of reach of hotel staff.  Frio packs are the best way of keeping insulin cool so I guess they would help with keeping a meter cool too though I've not had a problem with mine on any climate.


----------



## joe_evans (Jul 21, 2009)

*I suppose you've been on holiday already but...*

I suppose you've been on holiday already (and I hope you had a nice time) but... I will add these points to others looking for travel tips.

Try to keep your Diabetic supplies in the original cartons and keep them sealed if possible. Just another point to tell the doubting thomas customs.

Don't wear flashy jewelry. It may be your diabetic tag but it is bling/gold/silver to some little urchin.

If you have to order your medication for the local pharmasist then take your original bottle/box/pen etc with you as sometimes other countries have different doses than us and it will ensure you are getting the same stock or if not the Pharmacist could help you. (as long as you speak Outer-Mongolian!)

I will add to this if I think of any more.

Oh yes

Thought you would like to hear a stilly story.

When I went to Australia I had to fill in a form (like most places)  informing them I am not taking any wierd stuff into the country. At the bottom of this form it said "..are you bringing in any drugs into this country"? Well, I pondered on this and replied no (My thoughts were that I am not a drug addict) (In my suitcase were month's worth of medication). Of course, I was pulled up by the customs. "We are worried Sir about the amount of medication you have in your suitcase and you replied NO to our Drugs Question" Ohhhh I seeee, I replied I thought you meant illegal drugs. Well you see sir, came the reply, these could very well be Illegal drugs! How so I replied, The Australian Govt. may not have issued a license for these medications and thus may be illegal and by not specifying it started to ring bells. Eeeeeeek I said. She smiled and she didn't even look at the boxes, I think she was making the point. "Welcome to Australia Sir" Geee thanx I was shaking like a leaf (or a hypo)


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all  Yes I am back my holidays, came back just over a week ago but been really busy, my dad hasnt been well  anyway it was my first time on a plane and my god did I s**t myself lol goin through security at glasgow airport was fine, no1 wanted the letter or said anything. On the way home, the spanish guy looked in my bag but said it was ok and he didnt ask for a letter either, so I survived that part.
I did have a few high readings on my hol, I guess the heat didnt agree with me and my god I drank gallons of water!!! 
I did find it hard to keep my insulin cool though while I was out and about, my large frio pack which I only got a week prior to the hol wasnt workin properly, bits of the crystals kept comin out of the inside grr. I only had my duo pack left and that got warm really easy and I also carried around an ice pack which melted within 1-2 hours then I had to buy cold drinks and it just turned into a nightmare lol but I had such a great time  and im sure I will do it all again next year 

Hope everyone is well, got lots of threads to catch up on i see  

love Lauren xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Welcome Back So I Did Pm You And Get It Right Then Lol I Wasnt Sure Pleased Your Hols Went Ok Bar The Odd Lil Hiccup

Sorry To Hear Your Dad Aint Been To Well Hope He Gets Well Soon , Yes U Been Away For Abit And Will Have Loads To Catch Up On 

Nice To See You Back X


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jul 22, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Hey Welcome Back So I Did Pm You And Get It Right Then Lol I Wasnt Sure Pleased Your Hols Went Ok Bar The Odd Lil Hiccup
> 
> Sorry To Hear Your Dad Aint Been To Well Hope He Gets Well Soon , Yes U Been Away For Abit And Will Have Loads To Catch Up On
> 
> Nice To See You Back X



Aww thanks very much  glad ur well & its nice to know that i was missed hehe

mwah xx


----------



## mikeinspain (Jul 22, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Hey all  Yes I am back my holidays, came back just over a week ago but been really busy, my dad hasnt been well  anyway it was my first time on a plane and my god did I s**t myself lol goin through security at glasgow airport was fine, no1 wanted the letter or said anything. On the way home, the spanish guy looked in my bag but said it was ok and he didnt ask for a letter either, so I survived that part.
> I did have a few high readings on my hol, I guess the heat didnt agree with me and my god I drank gallons of water!!!
> I did find it hard to keep my insulin cool though while I was out and about, my large frio pack which I only got a week prior to the hol wasnt workin properly, bits of the crystals kept comin out of the inside grr. I only had my duo pack left and that got warm really easy and I also carried around an ice pack which melted within 1-2 hours then I had to buy cold drinks and it just turned into a nightmare lol but I had such a great time  and im sure I will do it all again next year
> 
> ...


Hi Ya

Glad you had a great time..  Would have been pretty warm for you whilst you were here.
I remember when I went away for the 1st time soon after I was diagnosed way back when and took frio pouches, asked for a fridge to be provided etc...

Funny thing is, since I have been in Spain.  Not once has anyone mentioned anything about keeping insulin cool apart from keeping the unused/unopened insulin in the fridge.

Strange for such a warm country that their are no products that cater for this market..

All my unused insulin is safely located in the fridge, but my novorapid is placed in my pocket.  Not sure if that is particulary wise, but @ 25? inside hopefully not too much of a problem (fingers crossed)

PS: Sorry to everyone about the weather and me going on about how nice it is..


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Loz, 

Glad you had a good time, but bummer about your frio pack, after we were all talking them up!

Hope your dad gets better soon.

Hopefully you'll have better luck next time.

Cheers

Rossi.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 23, 2009)

*Wanderlust magazine*

Article "Dealing with diabetes" in Wanderlust (adventure travel magazine) issue 105, Aug / Sept 09.


----------



## mikeinspain (Jul 23, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Article "Dealing with diabetes" in Wanderlust (adventure travel magazine) issue 105, Aug / Sept 09.


Hi

Does the wanderlust have an online version of the article?


----------



## katie (Jul 23, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Article "Dealing with diabetes" in Wanderlust (adventure travel magazine) issue 105, Aug / Sept 09.



Ooooh so that is where Bjork got the name for a song on her latest album, wanderlust! It is about nature and travel actually 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibQpAHospM8


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

